

Craigslist for Startups - grigerny

I built thestartupdeck.com over the weekend. It&#x27;s essentially a craigslist for startups. I&#x27;m looking to improve on the MVP as I learn what features might be most helpful.
======
srameshc
Congrats !! Seems like this will go the producthunt way. Just have a feeling.
Good luck

~~~
grigerny
Thanks! I really hope so.

------
youredeadtome
Anonymous email forwarding would be nice. Or, at the very least, obfuscation
of emails.

~~~
grigerny
Yes I agree - working on that. It's definitly what gets people comfortable
using classified boards. Stay tuned!

